# The "Commando" Appreciation Thread



## Carrion (Dec 9, 2007)

Easily one of Arnie's most unintentionally hilarious movies. Plenty of hilarious one liners too.

The best clips:




"I eat green berets for breakfast"

Classic


----------



## Makelele (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Kevan (Dec 10, 2007)

I think I can easily prove my dedication to the cinematic masterpiece known as "Commando".

Check out the 2nd to last question on the FAQ page on Tremol-No.com.
(the one about becoming an endorsee)

I paraphrased it a little to work with guitar players, but....so far NO ONE has gotten it.


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2007)

Kevan said:


> I think I can easily prove my dedication to the cinematic masterpiece known as "Commando".
> 
> Check out the 2nd to last question on the FAQ page on Tremol-No.com.
> (the one about becoming an endorsee)
> ...



That rules.


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2007)

Let off some Steam, Bennett.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 10, 2007)

I can't of a worst movie in terms of continuity. 

YouTube - Self-repairing Porsche in Commando


----------



## noodles (Dec 10, 2007)

Kevan said:


> I think I can easily prove my dedication to the cinematic masterpiece known as "Commando".
> 
> Check out the 2nd to last question on the FAQ page on Tremol-No.com.
> (the one about becoming an endorsee)
> ...



You kidding me? I almost choked on my soda the first time I read that.


----------



## noodles (Dec 10, 2007)

"What happened to Sully?"

"I let him go."


----------



## Apophis (Dec 10, 2007)

The no.1 movie of my early years


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 10, 2007)

"Don't disturb my friend. He's dead tired".

That movie is the shit. Seen it probably 100 times.


----------



## smueske (Dec 10, 2007)

Commando is not the worst movie ever made, but it's in the top five. 

[ducks]


----------



## F1Filter (Dec 10, 2007)

The new "Directors Cut" DVD is the shit. I'd give it five pissant soldier thumbs up      (I'd actually give it six, but one of the soldiers lost an arm in the tool shed)

BTW. Anyone that doesn't understand that this movie is pure unadulterated shtick.... Well how could anyone take this movie seriously??? It's right up there with Army of Darkness in it's shtick factor.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 10, 2007)

This is one of my all-time favorite movies, and have already gone as far as being responsible as submitting most of the quotes found on the IMDB page back in 1997 or so. Just a classic. Hilarious.

I'm tempted to go into a car dealership someday and sit in a Cadillac, then tell the salesman "you know what I like most?" (him: "whats that?") "the PRICE...." and slam the pedal, running him over and flying through the glass window with no consequences whatsoever 

My favorite part is when he carries an entire redwood tree on his shoulder, casually


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 10, 2007)

smueske said:


> Commando is not the worst movie ever made, but it's in the top five.
> 
> [ducks]




I think what you meant to say was "That commando is the lowest movie on the small list of the greatest films ever made"

"Remember when i said i'd kill you last?"
"Yeah"
"I lied" \m/


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 10, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I think what you meant to say was "That commando is the lowest movie on the small list of the greatest films ever made"
> 
> "Remember when i said i'd kill you last?"
> "Yeah"
> "I lied" \m/



It's actually...

"Remember Sully when I said I'd kill you last?"
"Yeah Matrix, you did! You did!"
"I lied...*drop*"
"YEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAARGGHHH!!!! *hits rocks below*"


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 10, 2007)

I watched it right before i went to bed this morning for the first time


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 10, 2007)

I've seen it maybe 150-200 times since 1986 when I was barely conscious. 

All I have to say is...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 10, 2007)

As soon as I saw the thread title, I knew Nick would be posting in this one. 

He basically knows the movie verbatim.


----------



## park0496 (Dec 10, 2007)

John...I'm not going to shoot you between the eyes...

Wasn't the script for Commando 2 turned into Die Hard?? Something like that...


----------



## Kevan (Dec 11, 2007)

F1Filter said:


> The new "Directors Cut" DVD is the shit. I'd give it five pissant soldier thumbs up      (I'd actually give it six, but one of the soldiers lost an arm in the tool shed)


FANTASTIC!
E-rep for that one!


BTW- for those that love trivia, Commando plays an important role in a fantastic stumper:
- Which 2 movies have Arnold Schwarzenegger and Bill Paxton in them?
1. True Lies (everyone gets that one).
2. Commando.
Bill Paxton plays "Intercept Officer" as Arnie and R.D.Chong fly through 'restricted airspace' that they 'bomb the shit out of'. 

ALSO....
Note the music from "Commando" is almost exactly the same as that from "48 Hrs.". 
James Horner did the original music for both flicks.


Noodles- you should have said something, man!


----------



## El Caco (Dec 11, 2007)

Why am I getting this?
View attachment 6096

It has something to do with the question mark in Nicks post.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 11, 2007)

I got it too. i guess you need to be a member to view the pics he linked.


----------



## Nick (Dec 11, 2007)

i love that film iv been trying to hunt it down on dvd. Il probably get it of ebay after reading this thread.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 11, 2007)

s7eve said:


> Why am I getting this?
> 
> It has something to do with the question mark in Nicks post.



Sorry, I meant to paste this:


----------



## Kevan (Dec 11, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> It's actually...
> 
> "Remember Sully when I said I'd kill you last?"
> "Yeah Matrix, you did! You did!"
> ...


If you look not-too-hard during that scene, you will see the wire holding Sully by the ankle.


----------



## F1Filter (Dec 12, 2007)

zimbloth said:


>



^^^^ "Any carry-on luggage?" "Just him"

"Please don't disturb my friend. He's dead tired."


And one of my favorite exchanges in the movie:

"You steal my car, you rip the seat out, you kidnap me, you ask me to help you find your daughter which I very kindly do, and then you get me involved in a shoot out where people are dying and there's blood spurting all over the place, and then I watch you rip a phone booth out of a wall, swing from the ceiling like Tarzan, and then there's a cop that's going to shoot you and I save you and they start chasing ME!!! Are you going to tell me what's going on or what???!!!"

"..........

.........

...no..."


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 12, 2007)

Kevan said:


> FANTASTIC!
> E-rep for that one!
> 
> 
> ...



Bill Paxton is in the Terminator also






"Your clothes ..Give them to me"

Paxton and James Cameron are buds - that is why he's has been in (i think) every Cameron movie


----------



## Kevan (Dec 13, 2007)

Vegetta said:


> Bill Paxton is in the Terminator also
> 
> "Your clothes ..Give them to me"
> 
> Paxton and James Cameron are buds - that is why he's has been in (i think) every Cameron movie


GOOD CALL!
I totally missed him in Terminator.


----------

